# Mta و الشبهات الشبهه الثانيه...سفر الرؤيا و التنبؤ بمحمد



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت قد طرحت شبهتي الاولي اثناء مشاهدتي لقناه mta3 التابعه لهذه الطائفه الاحمديه

و اتصل متصل و طرح شبهته الاولي عن المسيح و ديونيسوس

و اليكم شبهته الثانيه:

قال المتصل

انا قريت في سفر الرؤيا نبؤه عن الرسول و دي خطيره جدا

و فتح الكتاب المقدس و كنت اسمه صوت صفحات و قرأ من الاصحاح التاسع عشر

(11 ورأيت السماء مفتوحة، وإذا فرس أبيض يدعى فارسه الأمين الصادق، وبالعدل يقضي ويحارب . 
12 عيناه كلهب النار، وعلى رأسه أكاليل كثيرة، له اسم مكتوب ما من أحد يعرفه إلا هو. 
13 ويلبس رداء مخضبا بالدم، واسمه كلمة الله. 
14 وكانت تتبعه على خيل بيض جيوش السماء لابسة كتانا ناعما أبيض خالصا، 
15 ومن فمه يخرج سيف مرهف ليضرب به الأمم. وإنه سيرعاها بعصا من حديد، ويدوس في معصرة خمرة سورة غضب الله القدير. 
16 وعلى ردائه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب: ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. )

(تم نسخي للمقطع من الترجمه اليسوعيه لان المتصل ادركت انه لم يستعمل السميث فانديك فجبت اقرب الترجمات لما قال)...


و قال المتصل ان المعني بالراكب علي الفرس الابيض و فارسه هوا محمد لانه كان يدعي بالصادق الامين و هوا الذي حارب و قضي بالعدل

و ان رداءه مخضبا بالدم من الجهاد و الفتوحات و الغزوات و انه هوا الذي اسمه كلمه الله

و اما الجيوس الابسه كتانا ابيض هيا جيشه الذي حارب معه و فتح الفتوحات و جاهد

و اما السيف الذي خرج من فمه ليضرب به الامم هوا القرأن و رعي الامه بسيفه اي العصا الحديد

اما عن الدوس في معصره خمر غضب الرب القدير معناها تحريمه للخمر لانه ما من شريعه قد حرمت الخمر من قبله 

و انه مكتوب علي ردائه ملك الملوك و رب الارباب التي تفسيرها عندهم سيد الاسياد

انتهي ما قاله المتصل و قد نقلته بالحرف الواحد.....


ما رايكم بهذا الكلام

و الشء العجيب انه اصبح المسلمون يستشهدون اليوم بالكتاب المقدس و اسفاره و هوا الكتاب الذي طالما رفضه المسلمون لانه بنظرهم  منحولا محرفا

و احجموا كل تلك السنين عن الاحتاج به ابدا و الاستشهاد به ابدا منذ فجر رساله محمد

فماذا يحدث الان ....

ارجو الافاده منكم

و شكرا لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و فتح الكتاب المقدس و كنت اسمه صوت صفحات و قرأ من الاصحاح التاسع عشر
> 
> (11 ورأيت السماء مفتوحة، وإذا فرس أبيض يدعى فارسه الأمين الصادق، وبالعدل يقضي ويحارب .
> 12 عيناه كلهب النار، وعلى رأسه أكاليل كثيرة، له اسم مكتوب ما من أحد يعرفه إلا هو.
> ...


 
اسم الراكب على الفرس الابيض ( كلمة الله ) و على ردائه اسم آخر مكتوب ( ملك الملوك ورب الارباب )

واضح انها تتكلم عن ( كلمة الله ) اي المسيح ، وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد (ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ) .

فلماذا يحاول المسلمون الان ان يغيروا من الاسم الى ( سيد الاسياد ) ، وحتى بهذه لم يفلحوا ، فمن الذي تسمي في القرآن يا مسلمين (كلمة الله ) ؟؟؟


ومن هو ( ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ) ؟؟؟

(هَؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْحَمَلَ، وَالْحَمَلُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ». )
(رؤيا 17: 14)

ولي عودة مطولة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا : تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري:

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Revelation/19


*آيات 11-13 "ثم رايت السماء مفتوحة و اذا فرس ابيض و الجالس عليه يدعى امينا و صادقا و بالعدل يحكم و يحارب. و عيناه كلهيب نار و على راسه تيجان كثيرة و له اسم مكتوب ليس احد يعرفه الا هو. و هو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم و يدعى اسمه كلمة الله".*
هذا هو المسيح يسوع ظهر على فرس أبيض = علامة أن المسيح يحارب، والفرس الأبيض هو كنيسته التى بررها ويحارب بها وفيها. وهو أمينا وصادقا = وعد بنصرة كنيسته وتكليلها وسيفعل. عيناه كلهيب نار = تفحص حتى أستار الظلام، وتحرق أعداء الكنيسة وترعبهم، ولكنها لأولاد الله تحرق محبة الخطية من قلوبهم وتشعلها حبا لله. وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة = هو ملك الملوك ولكن التيجان كثيرة لأنه فى كل معركة تدخلها الكنيسة فهو عمليا الذى يحارب ويغلب ويكلل، هو الذى يقود الفرس الأبيض فى المعركة. والتاج يحسب لراكب الفرس وليس الفرس له إسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو = يعنى أن الله فى جوهره وذاته مستحيل أن ندركه، فلا يعرف الله إلا روح الله (1كو11:2) إذا حتى الملائكة لا تعرف الله ولا تدركه تماما. ولنلاحظ أن الإسم هو كناية عن الجوهر والشخصية والقدرة. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم = يشير الثوب إلى جسد الرب الممجد الذى إكتسى بالدم يوم الصليب من رأسه حتى قدميه. فإذا كان جسد المسيح هو كنيسته (أف30:5) + (أف23،22:1) فيكون جسده المكتسى بالدم إشارة لكنيسته المكتسية بالدم، أى المغطاة بالدم، وهذه هى الكفارة أى تغطية الكنيسة بالدم لتكون مقبولة لدى الآب. هنا يعلن المسيح أنه هو المتكفل بثمن الحفل كله، حفل عشاء الخروف. والثمن هو دمه.
ويدعى إسمه كلمة الله = إذا هو المسيح كلمة الله أى أقنوم الحكمة الإلهية والنطق الإلهى، هو اللوغوس (يو2،1:1). 

*آية 14 "و الاجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا ابيض و نقيا".*
الأجناد الذين فى السماء = هم الملائكة. والسيد المسيح فى مجيئه الثانى سيأتى ومعه ملائكة (مت31:25).
يتبعونه = فى حب وخضوع كامل ولا يعملون شيئا خارجا عن إرادته.
على خيل = إذا هى صورة حرب، فهم أيضا يحاربون إبليس لحسابنا فهم أرواح خادمة للكنيسة (عب14:1 + رؤ7:12) وهم يصلون عنا (زك12:1) ويفرحون بتوبتنا (لو7:15) ويستقبلون نفوسنا حين تغادر أجسادنا (لو22:16) وهم ظاهرين هنا فى صورة حرب ليلقوا إبليس ومن تبعه وكل من وقف موقف تحدى للمسيح، فى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار لابسين بزا أبيض = رمزا لطهارتهم التى أهلتهم أن يرافقوا المسيح.

*آية 15 "و من فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الامم و هو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد و هو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط و غضب الله القادر على كل شيء".*

من فمه يخرج سيف ماض = هو سيف كلمة الله وهو سيف ذو حدين (عب12:4). الحد الأول للتنقية والتطهير، والولادة الثانية (يو3:15) + (1بط23:1) فالكلمة هى كلمة محييةوحين تنقى وتحيى فكأننا ولدنا من جديد ولكن إن لم يستجب الإنسان لعمل كلمة الله فالحد الثانى يدينه فهو حد الدينونة (يو48:12) + (رؤ16:2).
يضرب به الأمم = كانت كلمة أمم تشير للوثنيين فى مقابل شعب الله اليهود.
والأمم هنا هم الأشرار الذين لم يستفيدوا من كلمة الله.
سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد = هذا تحقيق لنبوة داود(مز9:2) وفى هذا إشارة لسلطان المسيح الديان على الأشرار.
يدوس معصرة خمر سخط غضب الله = الخمر ينتج بعد تخزينه فترات طويلة ومن يشربه يترنح. وغضب الله، إختزنه الله فترات طويلة بطول أناة عجيبة وسيشربه الأشرار ويترنحوا، فهو سيطأ الأشرار بصرامة وشدة.


*آية 16 "و له على ثوبه و على فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك و رب الارباب".*

له على ثوبه = إشارة لجسده أى كنيسته. وعلى فخذه = الفخذ يشير للناسوت أى جسده، فعندما إستحلف إبراهيم لعازر الدمشقى قال له "ضع يدك تحت فخذى" (تك3:24).

والفخذ هو موضع السلاح (السيف) الذى يحارب به الشخص. والمسيح حارب إبليس بتجسده فملك وصار ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

هل محمد كلمه الله

حتي الاحمديين مش مراعيين حتي معتقدات المسلم العادي الي بيقول المسيح كلمه الله حتي لو فسروها غلط

ايه دووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

عموما لسنا في موقع حكم علي حد

العقل يحكم بيننا جميعا

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> هل محمد كلمه الله
> 
> حتي الاحمديين مش مراعيين حتي معتقدات المسلم العادي الي بيقول المسيح كلمه الله حتي لو فسروها غلط
> 
> ...


 
ولو فرضنا ان المسلمون يحاولون تفسير هذه النبؤات بطريقتهم الخاصة ، فهم نسوا ان الكتاب المقدس لم يترك نبؤة تشير الى المسيح واشار اليها بالوحي المقدس في تحقيقها في شخصه الكريم .

فلماذا ينسى ( كاتب القرآن ) ان يشير الى محمد ويقول (كما جاء في الكتب ) او (كما قيل بالانبياء ) او ( لكي يتم المكتوب ) ؟؟؟

كل هذه التعبيرات استخدمها الكتاب المقدس كلما وصل الى تحقيق نبؤة عن السيد المسيح ، هذا هو الاسلوب الالهي في الشرح والتفسير ، وليس محاولة لي اعناق الكلمات والافكار ؟؟؟

ولي عودة اخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/roeya19.htm


ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة، 
وإذا فرس أبيض، والجالس عليه يدعى أمينًا وصادقًا 
وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب [11]. 
وعيناه كلهيب نار، وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة،
وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو" [11-12].
سرّ الحفل الأبدي هو ما سبق أن أعلنه في الختم الأول أنه محارب عنها ضد إبليس وكل حيله. يركب فرسًا أبيض محاربًا بسيف فمه "كلمة السلام"، عيناه لا تنعسان ولا تغفلان عن عروسه، صادقًا وأمينًا فيما وعد به البشرية، يأتي كملك الملوك حاملاً على رأسه تيجانًا كثيرة. واسمه المكتوب الذي لا يعرفه أحد يعني أن جوهره لا يمكن إدراكه، لا ملائكيًا ولا بشريًا، لأنه لا يعرف الله إلا روح الله.​*"وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم"​*، ويشير الثوب إلى جسد الرب الممجد الذي يحمل آثار الصليب، سمات الحب الإلهي، معلنًا أنه المتكفل بثمن الحفل كله: دمه الأقدس. ويشير الثوب إلى الكنيسة المتطهرة بدم عريسها.​*"ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله" [13]،​* أي "اللوغوس" أو النطق الإلهي. أما سرّ ذكر اسمه هكذا هنا فلكي يشجع كنيسته أن تتمسك بالكلمة وتلهج فيها.​*"والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض، 
لابسين بزًا أبيض ونقيًا" [14].​*يتبع الكلمة جنود السماء يتممون إرادته. "*يتبعونه*"، أي لا يعملون شيئًا خارجًا عنه أو منفصلين عنه. أما ركوبهم خيلاً بيض فيُظهر عدم سلبيتهم في محبتهم لنا، إذ يُصلُّون عنّا (زك 1: 12)، ويجولون لخدمتنا (زك 1: 11)، ويحاربون إبليس عدونا (رؤ 12: 7).​*
"ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماضِ لكي يضرب به الأمم،
وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد. 
وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء" [15].​*سبق أن رأينا أن السيف هو كلمة الله التي أرسلها تجاه الأمم فحطمت الشر فصاروا (الأمم) رعية له، وأعضاء أحياء في جسده السري أي الكنيسة عروسه. وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط الله، إذ هو وحده القادر أن يحتمل أجرة الخطية في جسده فيموت عنا ويقوم بنا من موتنا.
على الصليب حمل خطايانا التي تحجب وجه الآب إذ لا يطيقها. وبقيامته أقامنا معه منتصرًا وناصرًا لنا لهذا يقول:​*
"وله على ثوبه وعلى فخده اسم مكتوب: ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" [16].​*
بقيامته صار لكنيسته أن يكتب عليها اسم فاديها "ملك الملوك"، وأما فخذه فيعني ناسوته المتحد بلاهوته.​


----------



## أَمَة (25 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و الشء العجيب انه اصبح المسلمون يستشهدون *اليوم* بالكتاب المقدس و اسفاره و هوا الكتاب الذي طالما رفضه المسلمون لانه بنظرهم منحولا محرفا
> 
> و احجموا كل تلك السنين عن الاحتاج به ابدا و الاستشهاد به ابدا منذ فجر رساله محمد
> *فماذا يحدث الان* ....


 
لا تستغربي يا اختي ولا تتعجبي من استشهادهم *اليوم* بالكتاب المقدس. لإن *ما يحدث الآن* أن هو الشيطان في حالة مستميتة للحفاظ على مملكته التي بدأت تنهار، وهو متسعد أن يستشهد بالكتاب المقدس للحفاظ على من لا يزالون تحت سلطانه وتضليل غيرهم من البسطاء. لقد سبق له واستشهد بالكتاب المقدس عندما حاول أن يجرب السيد المسيح فقال له:

[Q-BIBLE]وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ *لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ*: "أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ". (متى 4:6) [/Q-BIBLE]

وقد رد الرب الإله يسوع المسيح عليه بنفس اسلوبه وقال له:

[Q-BIBLE] قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً*: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». (متى 4:7)[/Q-BIBLE]

لقد كفى ووفى الأخ المبارك* نيومان* في ردوده والشرح.
ولكن أحببت أن أرد على المتصل بنفس طريقة تفكيره.



truthseeker5 قال:


> و قال المتصل ان المعني بالراكب علي الفرس الابيض و فارسه هوا محمد لانه كان يدعي بالصادق الامين و هوا الذي حارب و قضي بالعدل


 
حلو هالتفسير. هذا ما يسمونه wishful thinking



truthseeker5 قال:


> و ان رداءه مخضبا بالدم من الجهاد و الفتوحات و الغزوات و انه هوا الذي اسمه كلمه الله


 
شتان بين دم الأبرياء الذين لقوا حتفهم على يد سفاح جاء بدين جديد ليخدم أهدافه ويثبت خلافته على الأرض، وبين دم المسيح الذي سفكه عنا ليخدمنا بمصالحتنا مع الله ويثبتنا في الملكوت السماوي. 



truthseeker5 قال:


> و اما الجيوس الابسه كتانا ابيض هيا جيشه الذي حارب معه و فتح الفتوحات و جاهد


 
الآية واضحة وتقول "وكانت تتبعه على خيل بيض *جيوش السماء* لابسة كتانا *ناعما أبيض خالصا*" 
هل يعتقد فعلا المتصل أن جيوش محمد المتعطشة لدم الأبرياء للحصول على بناتهم ونسائهم واموالهم هم "جيوش السماء".
لقد تجاهل عن قصد الخيل الأبيض و *جيوش السماء* و ناعما أبيض خالصا وذكر فقط الكتان الأبيض لدعم تفيسره الخاطئ.




truthseeker5 قال:


> و اما السيف الذي خرج من فمه ليضرب به الامم هوا القرأن و رعي الامه بسيفه اي العصا الحديد
> 
> اما عن الدوس في معصره خمر غضب الرب القدير معناها تحريمه للخمر لانه ما من شريعه قد حرمت الخمر من قبله
> و انه مكتوب علي ردائه ملك الملوك و رب الارباب التي *تفسيرها عندهم* سيد الاسياد


 
لم يرعَ محمد "الامة" بالقرأن ولكن بسيفه وسيوف أصحابه التى أطاحت برؤوس كل من وقف في طريقهم طمعا بخيرات الأمم وثرواتها.
حرم الخمر على الأرض وجعل من الجنة أنهار خمر.:heat:
ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب = سيد الأسياد :smi411: *تفسيرها عند مين؟*

اصلي في هذه الليلة المباركة أن يلد النور في بلاد الظلام وفي قلوب ابنائها الذين في قبضة الضلال، لأن الرب قد تجسد أولا وآخيرا من أجل كل البشر.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا بشكر الاخوة قبلي علي الاجابة الوافية

بس عاوز اضيف نقطة بسيطة

اولا رؤيا يوحنا .. عم تتحدث؟

تتحدث عن ما سيحدث .. وليس عم حدث

لكن محمد قد حدث بالفعل و جاء و مات منذ 14 قرن

ثانيا هل محمد هو : "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب"

هل يقبل المسلمون نفسهم ذلك؟؟

تقول الآية : "كلمة الله"

اليس كلمة الله هو المسيح و ذلك بشهادة كتابهم و هو القرآن؟

"انما المسيح اين مريم , رسول الله , وكلمته –القاها الى مريم – وروح منه , فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا "ثلاثة"

في سورة النساء

" اذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك "بكلمة منه " اسمه المسيح ابن مريم"

في سورة آل عمران

لا استشهد انا من القرآن لكني اذكر الآية لكي اقول انهم بذلك يكذّبون كتابهم القائل ان المسيح هو كلمه الله

سلام الرب معكم​*


----------



## holiness (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة الاخ نيو مان و جميع الاحبة وفوا و كفوا 

ربنا يبارككم 

ولكن المشكلة بعد ان تم نسف فكرة التحريف لدى المسلم 
بداو الان ان يبحثوا مكان لـ " قثم " المدعو بـ " محمد " في كتابنا المقدس 
و مازال الافلاس مستمرا 

فاستغل هذه الفرصة لاسال المسلم او الملحد سؤالا 

الى متى تبحث عن الشبهات و انت تعلم اين هو الحق ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السؤال دا ليا

انا هجاوب ممثله عن الطرفين لاني من اب لاديني ملحد و ام مسلمه و اخت مالهاش دعوه ههههههه

الايمن لازم يجي بالتأني مش بالعواطف لان الاديني اقل شك بيهزه

و لازم يكون متاكد و علطول موسوس

هوا عموما الايمان حياه بتتعاش و تعود من يوم ليوم

مش هتيجي كدا لحظه الاستناره زي بوذا و خلاص هههههههههههههه

دمت بخير

و اعتقد اني اغنيت المنتدي بالشبتين الي طرحتهم

و شكرا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد تنبأ سفر الرؤيا عن الاسلام .. فى هذة الاية الكريمة:​*Rev 6:8-7 *​​وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الرَّابِعَ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابعِ قَائِلاً:«هَلُمَّ وَانْظُرْ!» ​
​​فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَخْضَرُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا سُلْطَانًا عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ. ​
​
لن اضع تعليق .. وسأترك القارئ ليفهم ..

موضحا ان لون الفرس فى بعض الترجمات الادق .. ( هى اصفر باهت ) وهى لون رمال الصحراء .​​​​
*​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

(8 فنظرت وإذا بحصان أخضر باهت اللون، وراكبه يدعى الموت، ومثوى الأموات يتبعه، فنالا سلطانا على ربع سكان الأرض ليقتلاهم بالسيف والجوع والموت ووحوش الأرض. )
ترجمه الاخبار الساره

(8 فرأيت فرسا ضاربا إلى الخضرة، واسم الراكب عليه الطاعون، وكان مثوى الأموات يتبعه، فأوليا السلطان على ربع الدنيا ليقتلا بالسيف والمجاعة والطاعون ووحوش الأرض.) الترجمه اليسوعيه

(8 فرأيت حصانا لونه أخضر «باهت اللون»، اسم راكبه «الموت» يتبعه حصان آخر اسم راكبه «الهاوية»، وأعطيا سلطة إبادة ربع الأرض بالسيف والجوع والوباء ووحوش الأرض الضارية!)

ترجمه كتاب الحياه


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سبقتتني عزيزي ابن الملك...

فعلاً...الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن محمد...لكن ليس كما يظنون...و ستجدها في توقيعي أيضاً، باللون الأخضر...


و هناك مواضع أخرى أشار فيها الكتاب المقدس إلى محمد، لكن وسط آخرين:



و يقوم انبياء كذبة كثيرون و يضلون كثيرين (مت  24 :  11)

لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات عظيمة و عجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا (مت  24 :  24)

لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات و عجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا (مر  13 :  22)

ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم (1يو  4 :  1)


----------

